# incubating eggs in a snake tank?



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

After finally finding a mat stat for a good price, i realise that it hasn't worked as well as i'd liked it to for incubating my eggs, which leads me to the question, can i incubate my eggs in my royal tank. It's on a dimming stat, and the thermometer that has been in there all week tells me that it keeps the temperature very stable, so two main aspects of this 1. would it harm my royal to have his temperature a bit lower than normal, and 2. would the eggs be ok in cricket boxes inside the tank, thanks


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Why not put the royals mat on the mat stat and the incubator on the dimmer? although a pulse would be better.

Edit: sorry I'm assuming snake is heated by mat.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

actually the royal is heated by the statted bulb.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

That plan out the window. 

if you incubate in the snake viv i think the snake would be ok with a temp drop of a few degrees (shock horror) as in the wild temps are not always within the recommended ranges but the main problem I can see would be the snake exploring the viv and knocking/possibly tipping the tub holding the eggs which would be umm bad.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i would make sure to have the box secured in place and upright, it would be a drop to 82, and although that is low for in the daytime, i think he will be alright, as you said the temperatures in the wild don't have a thermostat on them all the time


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why did the matt stat /polybox idea go pete tong?

only asking cause i`m running mine on a geriatric third-hand matstat and its working fine?


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

tbf id not even trust a mat stat to do the job , id only use a pulse stat .. im sure alot of other people will tell you the same.


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Providing it:
Is secure to stop hatchlings escaping.
Controls the heat correctly.
Controls the humidity correctly.

I dont think it matters what technique or equipment you use.

Oliver,


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

well it would take it up to the desired temperature, then turn the mat off, but only turn it back on after it had dropped by 4 degrees :/


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Chunk247 said:


> well it would take it up to the desired temperature, then turn the mat off, but only turn it back on after it had dropped by 4 degrees :/


Try a pulse then you won't get this problem


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Chunk247 said:


> After finally finding a mat stat for a good price, i realise that it hasn't worked as well as i'd liked it to for incubating my eggs, which leads me to the question, can i incubate my eggs in my royal tank. It's on a dimming stat, and the thermometer that has been in there all week tells me that it keeps the temperature very stable, so two main aspects of this 1. would it harm my royal to have his temperature a bit lower than normal, and 2. would the eggs be ok in cricket boxes inside the tank, thanks


 
You are going to have problems fitting the eggs in cricket tubs to be honest mate and then also have trouble keeping the right humidity. If you are looking to incubate in the viv why not leave the snake to incubate them maternally?

I would personally go for the poly box option or an incubator as i dont like to leave it to chance. Any mould from bad eggs could affect the animal and lead to vets bills or possibly death


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

4 degrees f or c?

if its f i dont see that it`s cause a problem myself?

wheres the poly box - it it in a draught/on the floor/by a window - all will affect the temp.

are you measuring the temp inside a set up incubation tub complete with media - the temps more stable inside there rather than in an empty box.

you can also fill the gaps inside the polybox with coke bottles of water they hold some heat and helps to keep the temperature stable......

tbh if you cant afford the eqiptpment to incubate, how are you gonna afford the kit to house and feed all the hatchlings?


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> 4 degrees f or c?
> 
> if its f i dont see that it`s cause a problem myself?
> 
> ...


4 degrees c, and i understand where you're coming from but just because i have money to do one thing, doesn't mean that i automatically have money to do everything else, if it works just as well by doing the cheaper option and makes no difference, then why spend money on things that i don't need, whereas i could just save the money for what i actually need to spend it on.
however, i will try to find the best spot in the house with the most stable temps, and see if it holds the temperature more stable.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

i have incubated several lizard eggs just by leaving them in a sealed pot in the viv, so i see no reason why it woudl not work with snakes aswell


----------



## tintheripper (Mar 16, 2010)

Lizards are alot dif to snakes :/ they destroy everythin my royals tank like a teenagers bedroom lol really ya need to get incubater runnin i agree with savin money but our animals deserve the best we can give them in and out the egg have you tried puttin water in poly box small fish tnk heater heater and stat in one


----------



## richyboy111 (Apr 24, 2011)

all i do is put the eggs in a lunch box then put it on the warm side of the viv, with a digital thermometer in the lunchbox,never had any problems with this, but you could go to a local pet shop where they sell fish and they will more then likely give you a polly box,


----------

